# FOTOS DEL PERU...



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

PLAYA ALCONCILLO CHIMBOTE..








ESTA FOTO FUE TOMADA EN ENSENADA LA POZA...








FOTO DE LA FALDA DEL NEVADO ALPAMAYO...








NEVADO PISCO








CORDILLERA BLANCA...








LA PROCECIÓN DEL SEÑOR DE LOS MILAGROS MES DE OCTUBRE EL MES MORADO EN BENERENCIA AL CRISTO NEGRO...








TAMBOPATA LA SELVA.....








TAMBOPATA SELVA DE PALMERAS.....








PANORAMA TIPICO SIERRA...








PARACAS..


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

CHAN CHAN...








UN MONO LITO JAJAJA..

















CAMPIÑA AREQUIPEÑASA..


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

viva el peru , arequipa es unoca y con su campiña mejor aun lastima que esten acabando con ella


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

AREQUIPA Y EL MISTI...








PINGUINO..EN CHIMBOTE...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante y hermosa coleccion !!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos! Los paisajes son de primera!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q LUJO TENER ESTOS PAISAJES!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

EL VALLE DE YUCAY....








WAYAYWAYNU...








TEMPLO DE VIRACOCHA,RAQCHI...








LAGO UMAYO








LAGO DEL CRATER....








CASA EN EL CAMPO...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

EL MISTI AREQUIPA...








AL AMANECER SELVA..








PANORAMICA...








PANORAMICA.








OTRA PANORAMICA..


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

PASTORURI GLACIAR...








LA LAGUNA CHURUP...








LAGUNA Y MONTAÑA CHURUP...








ANTIPLANO PERUANO..








ASI SE VE DESDE PUNO A AREQUIPA...








LA CORDILLERA HUAYHUASH

















LAGUNA ALTOANDINA CARHUACOCHA...


























CORDILLERA HUAYHUASH LIMA..








LOS ANDES PERUCHASOS..








ATRAS SE DIVISAN LOS NEEVADOS SUILA,SARAPO,LAGUNA
SARAPOCOCHA..








PASO TAPUSH..








LAGUNA JAGUACOCHA,NEVADO RONDOY Y JIRISHANCA..








CASITA DE PAJA...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

EL CHOPICALQUI 6,354 METROS DE ALTURA...








HUARAZ...








EL NEVADO PISCO...








QUE TAL VIEW...








NEVADO ARTENSORAJU..6,025 METROS DE ALTURA...








NEVADO CHARCARAJU...6,112 METROS DE ALTURA...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LAGUNA DE PACA EN TARMA...








FOTO TOMADA EN CHACHAPOYAS..








CASCADAS DE AHUASHIYACU...








ORQUIDEA PERUANA..








ORQUIDEAS...








OTRA ORQUIDEA ...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

PUEDEN VER LAS FOTOS.....SI O NO...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No se pueden ver.
Faltan fotos de la campiña cajamarquina. sin duda la mejor..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No puedo ver todas, porque son muchas, pero están buenisimas Perú no tiene comparación.


----------



## DramaQueen (May 5, 2005)

*Sabía que Perú era rico en paisajes e historia pero no me hubiera imaginado tanto. Cuiden al país,en serio.*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que la nueva generacion de peruanos esta aprendiendo a valorar lo que tenemos, espero que este sea el inicio de una gran cambio, los que pertenecemos a este foro somos un ejemplo.


----------



## tripfoto (Feb 13, 2006)

Hola,
Algunas fotos aqui son meas. Estan todas disponibles aqui
630 fotos de Peru 










Ciao

Luca de Italia


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

tripfoto said:


> Hola,
> Algunas fotos aqui son meas. Estan todas disponibles aqui
> 630 fotos de Peru
> 
> ...


Complimenti per le foto!!!!:cheers:


----------

